# Lidl wet and dry vac



## Racers (6 Jul 2012)

Hi, Chaps 

Its back in on Monday.

I have one it's been working for a couple of years faultlessly. and at £60 it's a bargain.

Pete


----------



## RogerP (6 Jul 2012)

Racers":1v92j4e0 said:


> Hi, Chaps
> Its back in on Monday.
> I have one it's been working for a couple of years faultlessly. and at £60 it's a bargain.
> Pete


How noisy it Pete?


----------



## marcros (6 Jul 2012)

Racers":1g2zak6f said:


> Hi, Chaps
> 
> Its back in on Monday.
> 
> ...



i was going to ask whether these were any good. 3 year warranty on them I see.

Is it bagless?


----------



## Racers (6 Jul 2012)

Hi, Chaps

Its not excessively loud its quieter than my last one, and the house dyson.

Its bagless with a big paper filter.

Pete


----------



## brihol (6 Jul 2012)




----------



## RogerP (6 Jul 2012)

Racers":29kudfrn said:


> Hi, Chaps
> Its not excessively loud its quieter than my last one, and the house dyson.
> Its bagless with a big paper filter.
> Pete


Thanks Pete - I think I'll get one.


----------



## mickthetree (6 Jul 2012)

Do you get much in it? The filter seems to take up a lot of the space in that vid.


----------



## Racers (6 Jul 2012)

Hi, Mick

Get loads in mine, there is a lot of space under the filter. 
I usually empty mine when its gets heavy to pull around.
Just watch the plastic catches they tend to fall off when you tip it in the rubbish bin and you have to dig round to find them  
I had gallons of water in it when my mates garage flooded.

Pete


----------



## SurreyHills (6 Jul 2012)

I bought one last time they were on sale, following a recommendation from on here (might have been Pete) - it's been really good and I've had no trouble with it. The power take off is worth paying the extra for compared to the price of the standard wet and dry vac they also do.


----------



## mailee (6 Jul 2012)

I too bought one when they were first advertised and have been very happy with it. I use it with the power take off for most of my tools.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2012)

I've had one of the earlier versions (branded Parkside) for some years and it's been fine, it's my main user for chop saw and disc sander and general duties around the drill, work bench, car etc. 

The only reservation I have is the diameter of the hoses, they do restrict the flow and debris size somewhat.
I made some adaptors and fitted 63mm hose, much more useful.

Not as noisy as the little house vac we have.


----------



## Racers (6 Jul 2012)

Hi, Chas

The hose on mine has started to look a little battered, I might need to do some thing like that my self.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2012)

Racers":1v7h5bet said:


> Hi, Chas
> 
> The hose on mine has started to look a little battered, I might need to do some thing like that my self.
> 
> Pete


Might have to pay nearly as much for the hose as the vac, made me hum & har for a while but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## baldpate (6 Jul 2012)

The power take-off isn't mentioned in the English text description on the Lidl website. The video shows it, but with a euro style socket. Does anybody know what style of take-off socket is present on the version sold in the UK?


----------



## billybuntus (6 Jul 2012)

How good is the wet carpet cleaning function?

My cat loves to projectile vomit of ANY new floor surface including brand new carpets! I'm sure he smiles as he watches me scrub the carpet :?


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2012)

baldpate":129cp5oz said:


> The power take-off isn't mentioned in theEnglish text description on the Lidl website. The video shows it, but with a euro style socket. Does anybody know what style of take-off socket is present on the version sold in the UK?


Mine is fitted with UK socket and is rated 1400watt.


----------



## Racers (6 Jul 2012)

billybuntus":2azkuye8 said:


> How good is the wet carpet cleaning function?
> 
> My cat loves to projectile vomit of ANY new floor surface including brand new carpets! I'm sure he smiles as he watches me scrub the carpet :?



It sucks very well, not as good as a carpet cleaner and you will have to apply the cleaner by hand (or garden sprayer) but it does work.

Pete


----------



## ossieosborne (6 Jul 2012)

I think i'll get one these too. Thanks for mentioning it Pete.

Oz


----------



## Dodge (9 Jul 2012)

Well went past Lidl earlier today and picked up one of the PTO extractors






Got to say am very impressed with it for the price, good length hose, good suction, delayed stop on switching power tool off.

In a nutshell it does what it says on the tin - excellent value for £59:99!


----------



## Mark A (9 Jul 2012)

I bought one today too. For the price it's fantastic, well worth the 2 hour walk to Lidl to get it!


----------



## tomatwark (9 Jul 2012)

I bought one today as well.


I have been watching out for these to come back in as I missed them last time around, thanks for the tip off.

Tom


----------



## ossieosborne (9 Jul 2012)

Yep. I got one today too. Very impressed with the suction - it nearly lifts the carpet off of the floor. The carpet in the house that is, not the workshop. The one in there is far too heavy. :mrgreen: 

Oz


----------



## mailee (9 Jul 2012)

Bummer the catch on mine broke this afternoon! :roll: Mind you my palm sander has just gone up the spout too! Not my day.


----------



## JakeS (9 Jul 2012)

I have to say, you guys are making me appreciate one benefit of my recent move to Grantham: I'm much closer to my nearest Lidl than I used to be! (Thanks for the tip!)

Best of all, unlike the crappy old Electrolux I'd been keeping in the garage, the adaptor on this one fits perfectly into the back of my belt sander. ;-)


----------



## Tony Spear (10 Jul 2012)

mark aspin":ssdsht6p said:


> I bought one today too. For the price it's fantastic, well worth the 2 hour walk to Lidl to get it!



What was the walk home like? :shock:


----------



## Mark A (10 Jul 2012)

Tony Spear":3t193y7y said:


> mark aspin":3t193y7y said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one today too. For the price it's fantastic, well worth the 2 hour walk to Lidl to get it!
> ...


I called a taxi.


----------



## marcros (10 Jul 2012)

got one of these at lunch. Will give it a work out this evening. Hopefully ot will cope with table saw and router table- if not it will still be useful for clearing up.


----------



## Vormulac (10 Jul 2012)

Tony Spear":1p16jz15 said:


> mark aspin":1p16jz15 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one today too. For the price it's fantastic, well worth the 2 hour walk to Lidl to get it!
> ...



He plugged the power in to the power out and rode it home in perpetual energy glory!


----------



## marcros (12 Jul 2012)

ok. lidl vac. great thing, quieter than I expected and I spent more time retrieving things that I wasnt expecting to suck up than hoovering. I cant fault it for that. £60 very well spent.

The outlet on my kity 419 won't slot straight on though- it is smaller than the hose. Is there any form of tapered or universal adaptor available from anywhere, ideally that will just push on so that the vac can easily be removed for its next task.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2012)

marcros":1ctraelg said:


> .......The outlet on my kity 419 won't slot straight on though- it is smaller than the hose. Is there any form of tapered or universal adaptor available from anywhere, ideally that will just push on so that the vac can easily be removed for its next task.


Sounds like you need a lathe if you don't already have one, turn all mine out of a bit of hardwood.


----------



## marcros (12 Jul 2012)

CHJ":5x4xl0xf said:


> marcros":5x4xl0xf said:
> 
> 
> > .......The outlet on my kity 419 won't slot straight on though- it is smaller than the hose. Is there any form of tapered or universal adaptor available from anywhere, ideally that will just push on so that the vac can easily be removed for its next task.
> ...



as simple as something that just friction fits over each end of the hose and outlet with a smooth transition between the two? I dont have a lathe, but somebody on the forum is bound to have one knocking around the workshop  :lol:


----------



## Racers (12 Jul 2012)

Hi,

Plastic waste pipe and a heat gun can be used to make adaptors, you might need to make a wooden form to save damaging your equiptment.

Pete


----------



## SurreyHills (12 Jul 2012)

What about something like the Record Power stepped adaptor.
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section/5743/sn/RPWDX1500C

Don't know what size hoses or nozzles it will fit.


----------



## oakfield (12 Jul 2012)

My workshop is in an old dairy and I have all my hand power tools and table saw connected to the vacuum with rubber connectors used to connect stainless steel tube from the milking system. 

Have also used steering rack gaiters and cv boots in the past.


----------



## bucephalus (13 Jul 2015)

This wet and dry vac (or a very close approximation) is back in Lidl on 20th July:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=25259

The posts here were very positive so I will try to be first in the queue!

Gavin


----------



## Racers (13 Jul 2015)

That's the beast, mine is going strong, highly recommended and cheap as chips.

Pete


----------



## Wizard9999 (14 Jul 2015)

There was some discussion in this thread about hoses for tools, but I note this in the description:

"...power tool hose, power tool reducer piece for connection to power tools with dust-extraction connector..."

Is this different to the prior version?

Terry.


----------



## DamoF (18 Jul 2018)

Hi guys, long time lurker and first time poster  I was wondering if this vacuum would be any good with a thicknesser? Got a Triton TPT125 the other week and found myself swimming in chips. I guess the answer is probably no but ya never know. Would it still be decent for chop saw/band saw/ROS/router etc?

Thanks a lot folks, I can see myself posting a lot now I've actually joined!

Damo


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2018)

I have a previous incarnation, 
No it would not cope with a thicknesser , bandsaw, chopsaw, ideally you need a HVLP extractor to service those with an acceptable noise level.

Good machine and OK for your ROs etc. and general shop use.
My main criticism as supplied is the small diameter hose which restricts its performance, made up some suitable adaptors and fitted 63mm diameter hose and it puts it in another league for cleaning up shavings etc.


The Cheap and cheerful item from Rutlands will do the job for bandsaw and benchtop thicknesser, disc sander etc. ( I have one) although very noisy in use.


----------



## DamoF (18 Jul 2018)

Thanks for the speedy reply, I'll add a few quid onto the Lidl number for the Rutland's extractor, tis not much more tbh.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2018)

DamoF":1itjrdsl said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply, I'll add a few quid onto the Lidl number for the Rutland's extractor, tis not much more tbh.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!


Get yourself some ear defenders as well.

The Lidl machines are better built than the Rutlands unit and good suction but just not enough air movement for your thicknesser.


----------



## DamoF (19 Jul 2018)

I look after my ears for sure, been playing in bands for years and always wear ear plugs. Just saw a DeWalt dw60 extraction unit for sale, £40, think I'll go for it!


----------

